# Multi-Channel CableCard



## skater27 (Mar 1, 2010)

If the Ceton InfiniTV PC card can record 4 channels as one time with one CableCard
why doesn't the Premire?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

skater27 said:


> If the Ceton InfiniTV PC card can record 4 channels as one time with one CableCard
> why doesn't the Premire?


The TiVo only has 2 tuners. Each tuner can be configured as OTA, analog, or QAM (digital cable). It can use one CableCARD for both tuners.

The Ceton has 4 tuners.


----------

